# Spring Agility Training



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Spring is pretty much arrived, though we're still getting a cold spell here in the midwest. Never the less, it's time to start hitting the agility training again!

So what are your 2016 plans for agility? 

Yesterday I pulled a bunch of stuff out of winter storage and got a couple stations setup. I have a weave station, a jump station, an a-frame station, and a running DW station. I haven't pulled any tunnels out yet, but I'm sure that will happen soon. Here Jinks hit the weaves for the first time this year. I'm glad he hasn't missed a beat since working on these early last year.






Share your 2016 agility plans. This sub-forum is far too dead!


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

I don't have any formal obstacles set up for Lisl, but she likes to jump the two saw horses I set up for her in the back yard.

She also like to scale a concrete wall at the 6' level down near the pharmacy in town.

She walks on top (8") of that wall too up to the full 9' height for around 100' and then it slopes back to ground level at a medium grade.

Then there are the pump guards to jump over at a former gas station. six or eight of them in a row.

There are some huge concrete rectangles (3'x3'x8') near the railroad tracks in town and they are laid end to end for around 250' with about 4' between blocks. Lisl jumps from one to the next in sequence until the end of the blocks.

I can't keep up with her when she does this. 

That is Lisl's agility routine year around unless there is a lot of snow.


----------



## TwoBigEars (May 11, 2013)

Jinks is looking great!

With Solstice, our main focuses will be attempting to clean up our running dogwalk and cik/cap stuff.

Secondary focuses will be maintenance work on weaves (especially entries), teeter confidence, and the other obstacles. I've been slacking on the table and chute lately so we need to be sure and do some maintenance work with those.


----------



## BoTaBe (May 2, 2013)

Wow, that's looking great! 
We started with trials a couple of weeks ago. Weather was resp. is quite nice so it was a lot of fun. :smile2:

On another note, I wish I could throw a frisbee like that...:wink2:


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Nice Willy! He's fast! 
I haven't been to agility training in a few weeks. The dogs love it! My trainer competes all the time all over the country, so she's been super busy. Then when she is around on our training days, it's been raining so... 

Kimber




Xander


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Great video your dog looks like it can belong to Flash. He is super fast!!!!!

Great photos our yard looks like this. I like those tunnels they look heavy. We have one and sometimes the anchors become undone and blow around and max will still seek to find entry and shoot through like a bullet. We need a sturdier tunnel. We do it for fun. Will need to take some pictures. 

My daughter is signed up for class we just don't have a starting date yet to train our chihuahua should be this month. The trainer I know competes internationally- we have not met her yet.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks for the comments on Jinks's weaves. He has certainly forgotten about entries since training them last year, but he has maintained his footwork and actually increased his speed. I narrowed the channel quite a bit and shot this video yesterday. We'll work a couple more sessions at this channel width before closing them down to competition inline weaves.






For this year, I have so much to get accomplished.

Running Contacts- DW & AF
Stopped Teeter
Get into classes for sequencing
Circle work/flatwork
Collection!
Cardio/Fitness- boy he's out of shape!
Start TRIALING!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

wildo said:


> For this year, I have so much to get accomplished.
> 
> Running Contacts- DW & AF
> Stopped Teeter
> ...


Hard to believe it's almost June- middle of the year!! How are people coming along on your annual agility training? I'm very happy to say that I've officially begun running contact training (both AF & DW), officially back in classes running sequences, and Jinks is officially signed up for his first trial in July. I thought it was good to revisit this thread though because there are a couple things I really forgot about that I wanted to address. 

Here is some footage of our RC training... Enjoy!


----------

